

Show HN: A secure way to share snapshots from your Mac (free) - nullcode000
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/snappyapp/id512617038?ls=1&mt=12

======
nullcode000
Short URL shareable snapshot with (1)self-destroy in X minutes and (2)password
protected with end-to-end encryption.

